# Very rude. You have been warned!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A cat and a cockerel were great friends, and lived on one side of a river which was arid desert.

The other side was a lush green pasture, BUT IT WAS FORBIDDEN!!

Day after day the two friends gazed longingly across the river as they scratched a living on their side. One scrawny mouse per week barely kept the cat alive, and the cockerel was even worse off as there was almost no grain to be found. Things were getting really desperate.

One morning the cockerel said, "_I know it's forbidden to cross the river Puss, but I really am at the end of my tether. I don't care what happens - I'm going across. Are you coming with me?"._

"_Not likely Cock!" _said the cat, "_A thunderbolt from heaven will land on your head - then you'll be sorry!"_

So the cockerel laid down in what bit of shade he could find and built up his last remaining strength. He ran as fast as he could to the river bank, flapped his threadbare little wings, and just about made it to the other side. Within seconds he was shouting across to the cat, between beakfuls of delicious plump grain, "_Come on over Puss, this is paradise. So much grain for me I'm spoiled for choice, and I've already trodden on three of the fattest mice you have ever seen."_

So at last the cat decided to take the risk, ran with all her might to the edge of the river and launched herself with all the strength she had left. Unfortunately she was too weak and didn't quite make it, landing with a splash just short of the opposite bank.

Now . . .

The moral of this story . . . .

is very rude . . . .

and you have been warned!!

*Wherever you find a contented cock, there's always a very wet pussy!*


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh you are naughty, but I like you!


:sign5:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Over 200 views already this evening!  

Wonder if the title had anything to do with it? 8O :roll:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

:lol: 

Jock.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't understand the joke... maybe im too young and innocent?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Snelly said:


> I don't understand the joke... maybe im too young and innocent?


I don't either Shane, but the bloke in the pub who told it to me said it was mucky  , so I took his word for it. :?

374 others obviously did understand, or they are too shy to admit their innocence! :roll:

Cheers


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

You youngsters are all rush, rush, rush. You never last long enough anywhere to get wet. In future years it will all slide into place smoothly, don't worry. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> You youngsters are all rush, rush, rush. You never last long enough anywhere to get wet. In future years it will all slide into place smoothly, don't worry. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> stew


Ah yes . . . . . . I remember it well! 8O 8O 8O


----------

